# My review of the Red wing heat modable insoles.



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.


Hmmm......I tried a similar one and it didn't stay warm. Maybe these would.
.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

That sounds good with turkey season right around the corner.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## Zerkman (Nov 18, 2007)

I had special inserts made for my arches (big money) I figured why not try the form fit red wing insoles, Oh my my feet have never felt better.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Might have to give them a try....


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

hedp said:


> .
> 
> 
> Hmmm......I tried a similar one and it didn't stay warm. Maybe these would.
> .


I don't think these are intended to stay warm as would a heated insole. The are heated only to allow them to mold to your feet for a perfect, molded fit. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

hedp said:


> .
> 
> 
> Hmmm......I tried a similar one and it didn't stay warm. Maybe these would.
> .


These aren't made to stay warm. The are heated once to soften the material to allow it to mold around your foot.

I've had these in my Redwings work boots for about 9 months. They are great! But over the miles they have become stiff. I plan in getting another set for next year.


The boots are also very nice. I didn't realize some of their boots were made in China. I found out my pair was and became quite upset for what I paid for a pair of work boots. But they are still going strong and still waterproof.


----------

